# Tow bar question



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
We have a (I think it's called a reciever) fitted to the rear of our Rockwood and we want to get a tow bar / ball so we can mount a bike rack. Can anyone assist with where to get one, or does anyone have one that they don't want and wish to sell?
Many thanks
Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi kands go to www.abp-accessories.co.uk they have a whole stack of RV goodies.

olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Forgot to mention the ARVE club on www.arvm.uk.com/index.php

olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Ollie
I've just had a look and found just about everything I need. We are going to Billing Aquadrome this weekend to the RV / motorcycle rally so I hope there are a few trade stands so that I can see what I'm buying. Old fashioned I know, but these things cost a fortune to send back if I get it wrong.
Thanks again
Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi kands i had to buy one for my RV, to fit my trailor i had to get 6" drop to the ball from the reciever it cost about £40.00. I think I have the old one its a straight one, £10.00 to you if its any good, the ball is a 2" american, so you would need a 50mm ball.
I will be at billing but not until 20.00 sunday night.

olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley
SOLD mate!!!
We need to get the bar so that we can then get a ball mounted bicycle carrier, don't want to drill and fit it to the back permanently. Which way will you go to Billing? We will be long gone by 20:00 on Sunday unfortunately, however we do live just off the A14 Kettering so if you are going the A14 route please contact me and we can arrange to meet up. If you want to PM me I can give you telephone number. If you want to stop here then we can promise a nice cuppa or whatever!!!!
Thanks again
Keith


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

On the subject of tow-bars: Does anyone know where I might pick up a spacer that will enable me to increase the distance between the ball hitch unit and the plate it bolts to? I have a bike rack that bolts onto the same bracket, but when this is in place it restricts the space between the ball hitch and the backing plate so that the trailer has to be very precisely aligned and dead straight before the hitch will drop on. With the bike rack removed, the clearance is just about OK.

Hope this explanation is clear enough. It really needs a diagram!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi gewitty have you looked on ABP website www.abp-accessories.co.uk they might have something.

olley


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

I took a look at their site earlier, but they don't seem to have anything along those lines. I may give them a call and ask.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gewitty
Is the ball a standard type 50mm ball with a flange that mounts to a back plate with two bolts? If so you can get a stabilzer drop bracket which is about 10-12 mm thick and allows you to fit an anti snaking device or a land rover type ball drop bracket which is about the same thickness but has holes down either side of the plate to allow you to drop the ball in relation to the bracket, if you see what I mean.
I think either of these would work for you, and the second option can be found in scrapyards maybe.
If you do not have the standard type ball then please disregard this info...
Good luck
Keith


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Thanks for the ideas. I'll see if I can locate something along the lines of the solution you mentioned.

I tried Halfords yesterday. The manager was very helpful and said he knew exactly what it was that I needed. He described it to me in detail and then proceeded to search the shop, before concluding that Halfords don't sell such an item and that he must have seen it somewhere else!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Is it just a spacer you want to increase the distance that your tow ball is from the back of your RV? if so your local Caravan dealer should sell one.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gewitty,

Yes, try your local caravan dealer first. If no joy, taking a punt at which Stamford you are in:

A-Part Enterprises
Cherryholt Rd, Stamford, Lincolnshire PE9 2EP 
Tel: 0870 1424224

Auto-Bars
Peterborough, PE4 6LH 
Tel : 01733 324767

Further afield, though only a few minutes down the A1(M)
http://www.fstrailers.co.uk

Dave


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

If you are still stuck try www.towsure.co.uk - I think there is a possibility that they have everything


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gewitty
Did you get sorted out with the spacer for your towbar? I was having a look around in the garage and came across one. If you want it let me know and you can come pick it up, we are only about 20 miles from you.
Keith


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

I did get sorted thanks. Somebody suggested A-Part in Stamford, which turned out to be only five minutes walk from where I live. They had the spacer in stock, plus the extra length bolts.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Glad to hear you got sorted m8. Now I need to get a ball to fit the bar I bought from Olley, they seem to be about £25, which seems a little expensive to me. I'm not being tight but if anyone has a 50mm ball that bolts onto a Reese hitch, that they are wanting to sell cheapish, please let me know, otherwise this cycle rack will cost a bloody fortune.

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi Keith. ABP accessories are £16.50 >> HERE << :wink:


----------

